# Amplificando señal de PC con TDA2030A



## Sourcegeek (Feb 27, 2011)

Buenas a todos, antes que dire que soy algo principiante en electronica, pero, aqui vamos 
Tengo un proyecto en mente, un 'show laser' con ayuda de un par de discos duros, la idea ya esta planificada pero me tope con el problema de que debo amplificar la salida de la PC..
Bien, hace algunos dias consegui un par de circuitos integrados lineales TDA2030A que sirven como amplificador operacional a 18W
Arme un circuito en la PC bastante sencillo pero a mi parecer funcionaria. Esta adjunto y notese que los LED simulan ser los discos duros, ademas de que un amplificador operacional es para el sonido de izquierda y otro para derecha (use los dos para uno solo porque el amp. de ese programa es solo 1 canal)

Arme el circuito ahora en vivo y lo probe, todo bien hasta que me di cuenta de que no diferencia de izquierda a derecha.. Es decir, conecte los dos discos duros y al crear una frecuencia en la derecha se mueven los dos y no solo el de la derecha, no se porque pasa esto =/
Ojala alguien me pudiera ayudar.

Gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 27, 2011)

Sourcegeek, no entendi la explicacion, tampoco entendi el circuito: pero le deseo mucha suerte con lo que quiere realizar.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2011)

Tampoco entendí muy bien lo que estás intentando hacer, pero tenés conectados los dos TDA en paralelo, así que lo que sea que metas por la entrada de señal va a los dos y es esperable que tengas exactamente la misma salida en ambos.

Por otro lado, le faltan algunos "detalles importantes" a tu circuito.
¿Podrías explicar mejor tu idea?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Feb 28, 2011)

Muchas gracias Mandrake, ya me asesoro un amigo, solo que ahora surge otro problema..

Tengo un circuito amplificador con dos TDA2030 (uno amplifica el sonido de la izquierda y otro el de derecha), ahora, la salida esta conectada a dos discos duros.. Para que esto? Al brazo de cada disco duro le pondre un espejo y servira como stepper motor
Bien, tengo todo pero hay un problema... Cuando le aplico voltaje al circuito, llega todo el voltaje directo a los discos duros sin que haya señal de audio.. Digo, un amplificador amplifica audio con ayuda del voltaje, pero si no hay audio.. Como es que si sale voltaje?
Ese mismo amigo me dijo que puede ser problema de ruido y que se soluciona con resistencias.. Seria una solucion eficaz?

Gracias

*Edito*: Cacho, gracias por ayudar pero en el post especifique que el programa solo tiene generador de 1 canal, por lo que conecte los dos amplificadores ahi... Fisicamente tengo el circuito pero tengo conectado un amp. para la izquierda y otro para la derecha


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 28, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> . . . Cuando le aplico voltaje al circuito, llega todo el voltaje directo a los discos duros sin que haya señal de audio . . .


 
Ahora entiendo un poco mas y pienso que tiene dos opciones:


Utilizar una fuente simetrica para el TDA.
Utilizar un condensador en la salida del TDA, el valor adecuado lo puede encontrar realizando varias pruebas.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Feb 28, 2011)

Un amigo 'Ingeniero' en electricidad me dijo que eso es porque hay demasiado ruido y que se soluciona con un circuito no inversor utilizando dos resistencias... Que tan cierto es eso?


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 28, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Un amigo 'Ingeniero' en electricidad . . .



Y ojala él continue dedicado en lo que estudio . . . 



Sourcegeek dijo:


> . . . se soluciona con un circuito  no inversor utilizando dos resistencias . . .



 . . . porque eso que él dice, yo lo interpreto como un divisor resistivo.

Mejor utilice un "puente H" para controlar los motores.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Feb 28, 2011)

Pero ese no es el problema.. No creo que la solucion sea un puente H


----------



## pandacba (Mar 3, 2011)

Lo que tu amigo te dijo es que pongas un circuito inversor, eso se hace con un operacional y dos resistencias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Porqué no subís el circuito tal cual lo armaste?
Así sería mucho más fácil


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> . . . con un circuito  no inversor . . .






pandacba dijo:


> . . . pongas un circuito inversor . . .





			
				Chaparron Bonaparte dijo:
			
		

> . . . La gente dice que tu y yo estamos locos, Lucas . . .



¿Alguien tiene problemas de comunicacion o yo estoy leyendo mal?.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

A ver si yo entendi, con un TDa quieres mover un motor del disco, con el otro quiers mover el otro disco no? lo que quieres hacer es un Scaner XY no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 3, 2011)

Según como está planteado, para mí que quiere mover el cabezal del disco asociado a un laser o algo por el estilo.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Según como está planteado, para mí que quiere mover el cabezal del disco asociado a un laser o algo por el estilo.




Aha, es lo que me parece a mi tambien, el scaner XY se usa para eso, esperemos a que nos asegure bien que onda con el circuito.


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 3, 2011)

Si Sourcegeek quiere realizar un control de motor tipo "luz inteligente" esta gastando tiempo y dinero en un TDA.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Lo que quiere hacer debe ser algo como esto.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> A ver si yo entendi, con un TDa quieres mover un motor del disco, con el otro quiers mover el otro disco no? lo que quieres hacer es un Scaner XY no?



Perfecto, alguien que me entiende! 



Mandrake dijo:


> Si Sourcegeek quiere realizar un control de motor tipo "luz inteligente" esta gastando tiempo y dinero en un TDA.



No, para 'luz inteligente' serian Stepper Motors

PD: Creo que esto es lo que me serviria, opinen que tal:


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Si quieres hacer mover los motores en ambos sentidos con una señal senoidal, lo mejor es el circuito que te puse en el mensaje anterior, esta pensado para hacer mover un motor paso a paso en base a una señal de audio, que es lo mismo que quieres hacer tu no?


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> [..] con ayuda de un par de discos duros [..]



Los brazos del HDD son de bobina de voz, no stepper motors


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Los brazos del HDD son de bobina de voz, no stepper motors


y cual es la intencion de accionar esas bobinas? con que señal ingresas al ampli?


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

La intencion es aprovechar la vibracion y oscilacion para poder hacer diversos efectos con un laser, espejos y algunas frecuencias generadas por la computadora, lo que hare es amplificar esa señal porque originalmente es muy debil

Agrego un video de Youtube que muestra la reaccion de los brazos a las frecuencias


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, entonces el circuito que te pase es ek indicado, solo usa los actuadores del disco en ves de la bobina de los motores paso a paso.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Exacto, voy a usar los actuadores.. Justo ahora estoy armando el circuito aunque no se porque no me anda.. Necesito corroborar datos


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Exacto, voy a usar los actuadores.. Justo ahora estoy armando el circuito aunque no se porque no me anda.. Necesito corroborar datos




Cual es el circuito?


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

El que subi hace rato


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

De donde sacaste esos circuitos?


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Yo lo hice...

Ya probe y si, ya salio bien... Solo que estoy usando una fuente de 7V y amplifica muy poco... Antes (cuando no separaba izquierda de derecha) habia mucha mas potencia con el mismo voltaje, pero desde el cambio de configuracion pues se redujo..
Hay alguna forma de aumentar la salida del op amp con el mismo voltaje de entrada?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 3, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de aumentar la salida del op amp con el mismo voltaje de entrada?


Aumentado la ganancia del ampli, o aumentando el voltaje de alimentacion.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 3, 2011)

Me aconsejarias cuales resistencias usar para aumentar ganancia?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 4, 2011)

Si armaste esto:

No veo como puede funcionar. 
La fuente esta "flotando" sin ninguna referencia a GND.
Para usarlo con una fuente simple, tenés que hacer una masa virtual y desacoplar la salida con un condensador, lo mismo que la entrada.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 4, 2011)

La referencia es el centro de las dos resistencias de la fuente


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> La referencia es el centro de las dos resistencias de la fuente



Pero la union del divisor resistivo ese no esta conectado a nada.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Esque estoy usando la union como referencia de las demas tierras


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cuando hay consumo ese unión se mueve hacia el lado del consumo. Para que funcione realmente, ese punto debe ser regulado. Al menos usá otro amplificador como seguidor que mantenga esa referencia constante.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

Por el divisor resistivo tenés 3,5mA, por un LED cualquiera vas a tener unos 10mA como mínimo... Mala cosa. Se te va la tierra al cuerno como bien te dijeron.

Primera cosa entre rara y fea: ¿Por qué 7V de alimentación?.
Con 6, 9 o 12V tenés muchas más opciones de fuentes, con 7V vas mucho más complicado.

Segundo, si vas a un tercer operacional y demás, mejor andá por un regulador (LM78xx) de la tensión adecuada. 3V3 en este caso, 5V para 9V de alimentación o 6V para 12V. Te va a resultar más simple 

Por último, revisá bien el circuito de los TDA, que es como que les falta algo, y una resistencia limitadora para el LED se me hace bastante urgente. Si no superás la máxima tensión en inversa que soporta el LED, bien. Si no, poné alguna manera de evitar que vea eso, o lo quemás.

Saludos


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Ehm, no..
No se si leiste el primer post pero ahi especifico el por que uso LED's en el simulador
Ademas, uso 7V porque es la fuente que tengo a la mano


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

Y un cabezal de los que vas a usar en la realidad tiene una corriente de............. (complete la línea de puntos).

Lo de la alimentación, entonces, dejalo así como está. Si ya tenés la fuente, adelante con eso.

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Amén de lo que dijo Sir Cacho, sigo apoyando mi moción de otro amplificador para la tierra virtual. Y explico el porqué. Si la tensión de alimentación varía, ese 0 con un regulador fijo, queda desplazado, en cambio, si la tensión de entrada del operacional/amplificador está tomada de un valor que es 1/2 de la alimentación, aunque esta varíe, el 0, va a seguir siendo 0.
Amén de eso Source, medí la resistencia de la bobina que mueve el brazo, vas a ver que es de un valor bajo, mucho más bajo que tu punto de referencia tomado con 2 R´s de 1K. Probablemente se mueva, pero no como debería. Eso además de que la tensión de referencia se va al "demonio".


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2011)

Pero es que con un operacional vas a tener unos 10mA de Imáx. EN los cabezales estos podés irte bastante más arriba de esa corriente sin mucho drama.
Si usás un AO, atrás tiene que ir un buen refuerzo de corriente para no quedarte corto.

Ya se hace demasiado complejo, yo me iría más a una fuente medianamente estable y un regulador ordinario.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jeje, yo no dije operacional, dije amplificador en primer término (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/461705/), y luego, jejejejeje agregué operacional porque sabía que *alguien* iba a decir algo 
Hablando en serio (lo anterior lo era), que ponga un amplificador (operacional) igual al que usa en la amplificación, con eso, medianamente, tiene asegurado el 0 aunque haya fluctuaciones de tensión en la fuente.

PD: como decís, lo correcto es una fuente simétrica.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 5, 2011)

Buenas de nuevo..
Consegui una fuente que me da 18V e hice la prueba con un amplificador, conecte tal cual el circuito y notaba que no se escuchaba bien (funciona tambien como bocina) y tampoco se movia como debia... Tras tratar de investigar, logre descubrir que al tocar todo el opamp con la mano, se escuchaba bien (algo de ruido, pero iba bien).. Segui tocando todas las partes del circuito y solo funcionaba si toco el opamp..
Cual sera la causa de esto? Sera por lo mismo que me mencionan de la tierra?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 7, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Buenas de nuevo..
> Consegui una fuente que me da 18V




y por que no probar con esta fuente y el circuito que te subi anteriormente, como te mencione, es lo que se usa para esos scaners.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Disculpa mi ignorancia pero... En ese circuito, el ultimo 'pin' es tierra, verdad? Si es asi, me viene como anillo al dedo 
Gracias!

PD: Que modelo de diodos y de cuantos microfaradios necesito los capacitores?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aha, es tierra, y los diodos dependen del consumo que tenga el circuito.
Con dos Cap de 2200uF para tu aplicacion andaras bien.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Mi fuente es de 9V pero me proporciona 18V.. Al conectarle el ventilador me restan 14-16V..
Tengo dos capacitores de 47uF y 16V... Me serviran?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> Mi fuente es de 9V pero me proporciona 18V.. Al conectarle el ventilador me restan 14-16V..
> Tengo dos capacitores de 47uF y 16V... Me serviran?



9V de alterna? despues del rectificador se leva a 18V de continua?

Y con esos dos cap te vas a quedar corto.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 14, 2011)

No, tengo un convertidor de 9V continua que en realidad me entrega 18V (igual, continua)


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> No, tengo un convertidor de 9V continua que en realidad me entrega 18V (igual, continua)



Hay bastante diferencia entre los voltajes, si es de contu¡inua ya, deberas desarmarlo para aplicar el circuito que te subi!


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 14, 2011)

No puedo aplicar el circuito despues del convertidor?
Ya lo hice pero me entrega en los discos duros todo el voltaje =/ Intento reproducir audio pero nada, se queda con el voltaje directo


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> No puedo aplicar el circuito despues del convertidor?



El circuito que te pase solo funciona con tension alterna!


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 14, 2011)

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH 
No tienes alguno que funcione con continua? Descubri que necesito una fuente que me entregue +18, -18 y Tierra pero a partir de continua


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sourcegeek dijo:


> AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH
> No tienes alguno que funcione con continua? Descubri que necesito una fuente que me entregue +18, -18 y Tierra pero a partir de continua



Si, una SMPS ( fuente conmutada) pero te va a salir mas caro que todo lo que estas pensando hacer, aparte no es algo facil de hacer si no contas con unos años en esto.
Lo mejor seria que desarmes esa fuente y nos digas que hay adentro, para asi modificarla!


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 15, 2011)

Bueno, antes de desarmar necesito una opinion 
Abajo adjunto mi circuito actual... Como veras, necesito esa tierra que esta conectada a los negativos de los LED y generadores para que funcione correctamente el circuito.. No tienes alguna tecnica, recomendacion o algo para ver donde conectar esa tierra? (En el negativo no funciona =/) Y estoy usando los LED como si fueran discos duros
PD: Lo que intento es basicamente crear un amplificador en el que cada opamp amplifique un canal independientemente pero usando la misma fuente


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Buenas! Veran, tengo el siguiente circuito armado con dos TDA2030:


Al principio, a modo de prueba, utilice nada mas un amp y una fuente para amplificar un canal, todo funciono perfecto (lo conecto a la PC por un Jack 3.5mm)
A la hora de probar el segundo amp (es decir, dos fuentes y dos amp, uno para c/ canal), fue un dezastre.. Si no hago ninguna señal en la PC, se escucha muuucho ruido.. No es el 'zuuuuum', si no ruido..
En cuanto hago señal, el ruido disminye como un 80%...

A que se debe esto? Que soluciones hay? Cabe destacar que el ruido solo aparece cuando conecto ambos amplificadores, pero si hago uno solo, no hay nada de ruido..

Una solucion que se me ocurria era eliminar frecuencias altas con ayuda de condensadores, pero no es factible porque necesito amplificar frecuencias que transmitire por la PC, ademas no se si sea la fuente o algo que falte en mi circuito

Desde ya, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 23, 2011)

no entiendo 2 cosas:

1) el divisor resistivo, que no entiendo bien qué función cumple
2) el diodo emisor de luz (led) a la salida..a modo de carga?


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 23, 2011)

Agh mil disculpas, olvide mencionar esos puntos:
El divisor hace tierra virtual para conectar esa resistencia que va de la entrada de audio..

Planeo amplificar las frecuencias del generador que tengo instalado en la PC para usar un actuador de disco duro y hacer algunas formas con un laser y espejos.... El LED simula ser el actuador

Saludos!

Nuevos problemas:
Hace algunas semanas hice un post aca mismo pero no supieron darme una solucion que resuelva el problema, crei haberla encontrado pero volvio a surgir; a veces se 'cuela' señal de un canal al otro. Por ejemplo: Si creo una señal en el canal izquierdo, aparece un poquito en el derecho, y eso mas el ruido es todo un caos D:


----------



## Mandrake (Mar 23, 2011)

Sourcegeek usted anteriormente creo un tema similar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificando-senal-pc-tda2030a-52327/

*2.4*  No está permitido iniciar dos o más temas con respecto al mismo tópico o  asunto, ni publicar dos o más mensajes cuyos contenidos coincidan  dentro de un mismo foro o en vários foros. Dichos temas o mensajes  publicados podrán ser eliminados o unidos sin aviso previo o posterior.


----------



## Sourcegeek (Mar 24, 2011)

Pero el problema que pongo en cada topic es diferente..
Bien, me ayudarian con el problema? Si quieren eliminar un topic no es problema, simplemente necesito ayuda urgentemente D:

Gracias, disculpas si aun asi infrinjo una regla =/


----------

